# Shattered look on tube.



## RDH79 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a problem on the acrylics that are transparent. I paint the inside of the tubes and let dry sometimes 3-4 days. I paint 2 -3 times so I know everything is covered. I have used the hobby acrylic paints, regular spray acrylic paints and I have been using the acrylic for painting plastic. But I get the shattered or crackled look on the tube. Should I be sanding the inside more? I use the 5 min epoxy. I have ruined enough. Thanks


----------



## randyrls (Feb 16, 2013)

RDH79 said:


> But I get the shattered or crackled look on the tube. Should I be sanding the inside more? I use the 5 min epoxy. I have ruined enough. Thanks



The crackled look may mean the epoxy is reacting with the paint you are using.  Try painting the outside of a blank and then spread glue over it.

I sometimes take a 1/4" x 6" strip of sandpaper and spiral it around a 1/4" dowel for a distance of about 4".  I CA glue the ends of the sandpaper to the dowel.  Chuck the dowel in a drill and insert into the tube.  I have a whole set of grits and dowels.  You can even use micromesh.


----------



## BSea (Feb 22, 2013)

you might also paint the tube & tint the epoxy the same color.  When you tint the epoxy, only use a small amount of paint.  You should also be sure & clean the inside of the tube before painting.  You're probably doing that anyway.  It's hard to say what the problem is without pictures.


----------



## yorkie (Feb 22, 2013)

Try using spray paint instead of brush on paint and paint the tube, the inside and tint the glue.  

Sometimes I've just glued the tip of the tube so as to eliminate the glue all over the tube and that's enough to hold it in place.


----------



## Erik831 (Feb 23, 2013)

BSea said:


> you might also paint the tube & tint the epoxy the same color.  When you tint the epoxy, only use a small amount of paint.  You should also be sure & clean the inside of the tube before painting.  You're probably doing that anyway.  It's hard to say what the problem is without pictures.



How do you tint the epoxy?


----------



## BSea (Feb 23, 2013)

Erik831 said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > you might also paint the tube & tint the epoxy the same color.  When you tint the epoxy, only use a small amount of paint.  You should also be sure & clean the inside of the tube before painting.  You're probably doing that anyway.  It's hard to say what the problem is without pictures.
> ...


Just use a little of the same paint that you use to paint the inside of the blank. If it's spray paint, just spay some on a piece of scrap cardboard & use a toothpick to get a drop of two to mix in the epoxy.  It doesn't take much.


----------



## Erik831 (Feb 24, 2013)

BSea said:


> Just use a little of the same paint that you use to paint the inside of the blank. If it's spray paint, just spay some on a piece of scrap cardboard & use a toothpick to get a drop of two to mix in the epoxy.  It doesn't take much.



Thank you Bob that's what I thought just wanted to make sure.


----------



## RDH79 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I never tinted the epoxy. And i might be working the tube in and out of the blank too much  i will try these ideas next


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 26, 2013)

I use the testor model paint... it works well and can be brushed on with a miniture brush... also use the paint to tint the epoxy... it mixes well with the 5 min epoxy.


----------

